# what would be the better package???



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

what is the overall better package the rbh impressions series speakers or the roger sound labs cg24 5.2 for sound quality what has the better midrange treble voice quality what has the best wide soundstage and bass weight impact and authority what is bess for drum guitar flute and cymbal what is better for jazz pop hip hop r&b house rave classical heavy metal

i am using a denon 6200w with a emotiva xpa3 3 cg24 as fronts and centre cg4s as rears and extra rears and 4 c34e in ceiling speakers using blue jeans speaker cables and interconnects 2 speedwoofer 10 subs using 2 svs pc2000 subs using y splitters the fronts and centre connected to the emotiva xpa3 amp and the rest to the denon 6200 using evergreen rca cables and mediabridge subwoofer cables and will be buying a oppo 205 4k player to a oled 55g20 tv a ps4 pro and xbox evo console and a wii u console and a sky q silver box and a nvidia shield console and a hitech pc and evergreen pearl hdmi cables

and for the rbh impressions series i will use 4 r55ti towers for fronts and as rears and r56ci centre speaker and 2 r5bi bookshelf as extra rears and 4 tk 615 in ceiling speakers and 2 i-12e subwoofers and 2 svs pc 2000 subs and using same components as above thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The RBH towers would certainly have better sound than the RSL speakers. keep in mind that imaging and wide sound-stage have alot more to do with speaker placement and room acoustics than the speaker design its self. 
If you haven't already bought them dont waste your money on fancy interconnect cables like the Evergreen and Mediabridge cables they make no audible difference over a normal cable.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds familiar...
RBH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It sure does! My vote is SVS Prime.


----------

